# How To Reset TPMS?



## Duraguy (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anybody have information on resetting the TPMS after rotating tires on a 2014 Cruze diesel? I know you can't do the air pressure method on Chevy's after 2011.
Thanks in advance.

Guy​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look up Tpms relearn tool !


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

There is a TPMS tool you can buy for @ $60. There was also the pressure drop method that you could do on 2011s. 2012 this method stopped working. You can realize the locations of the tire pressures are not correct for a time being until you rotate your tires a 2nd time or god forbid just use a tire pressure gauge. In other words, I don't know what is available for the 2014s. Just ignore the locations and only worry about the pressure and not the locations. This is what I am doing now.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

Duraguy said:


> Does anybody have information on resetting the TPMS after rotating tires on a 2014 Cruze diesel?


I bought the Kent-Moore EL-50448 TPMS Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Activation Tool and used the instructions in the owners manual that came with the car.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I just get off my ass and check it myself :grin:


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Let me dig out my tpms tool and I'll post a how to in DIY forum. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Duraguy (Dec 29, 2013)

I followed hulkss' advice and I bought the Kent-Moore EL-50448 TPMS Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Activation Tool. I ordered it on Friday and it arrived this afternoon. I just got home, moved my truck out of the driveway and drove the Cruze in, pressed the button on the end of the turn signal lever (with it showing the tirepressures) got out used the tool and was done in less than a couple of minutes. Thank you hulkss.

Guy


----------

